
Show HN: HackerCards – Hacker News on chrome new tab. Made for skimmers - shafkathullah
https://hackercards.launchaco.com/
======
workingpatrick
We need a FireFox version please and thank you.

~~~
shafkathullah
Hi, thanks for the feedback, Firefox version coming soon stay tuned.

------
trulykp
Congrats on the launch. Looks really slick. Just installed.

~~~
shafkathullah
Hi, thanks for the feedback

